# Everything but Espresso book by Scott Rao



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Does anyone have the book "Everything but Espresso" by Scott Rao? I wonder if it's worth the $35, and if it's up to date? Is the content useful for a home brewing enthusiast?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a copy - expensive but contains a lot of very useful info.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I just bought these two from eBay for £20 with free delivery. Looking forward to having a read


----------

